# What to expect from NHS appointment, South Wales



## Cowshedbythesea (May 23, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I'm hoping someone can help. I got referred by my GP to the fertility clinic in July, and have my first appointment with them next week. They sent me a list in advance of all the tests they wanted me to have done by the time I arrived, which I have. 

My question is - what should I expect at this first appointment? Will it be reviewing the tests and then planning dates? Or am I in for a wait of weeks/months/years? 

If it helps, I've been referred to Royal Glamorgan Hospital in South Wales. 

Thanks in advance 

x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been referred by Swansea to Singleton (although ultimately I think it'll be WFI in NPT) so slightly different, but my GP has said the first appointment will go over my blood tests and chatting about my cycles (irregularity etc), being weighed and measured. The consultant will then decide what further tests he wants me to have done such as lap or HSG etc. I'm single but I'm guessing sperm analysis would come into this too unless you'd had it done before hand.

My GP said that what happens next depends on what the consultant decides. If he wants me to have further scans or tests then I'll be put forward for those which are usually done pretty quickly (maybe 1 or 2 months). If he thinks I'm a good candidate for IUI or IVF he'll put me on the waiting list which is currently 12-18 months. 

If anyone has been through this though I'd be very interested in hearing if what I've been told is actually the case! I know my GP said that they do not do treatment within 12 months as that time is specifically to see if it happens naturally.


----------



## Cowshedbythesea (May 23, 2015)

Hi Pollita - thanks, yeah I've got a recent sperm analysis done for my husband ready for the appointment. We are MFI so the cause is pretty clear! 

I've heard that Swansea have a shorter waiting list than Cardiff/RCT so fingers crossed it doesn't take that long for you! 

x


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

I know this post is a few months old now but I didn't want to make a new one based on the same subject. I've just had an appointment with my doctor because my OH has no sperm count and we would love to have a child. My doctor has said he's going to send a referral to the Gwent for me (he's not sure if they will then refer me to the Heath or not). But I'm just wondering how long it took for your referral to go through and how long it took for you to get an appointment?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi!

I'm still waiting. My GP referred me November 14 I believe, and warned me the waiting time for first consult was 18 weeks. I spoke to the waiting list phone line a few weeks later and was told due to heavy demand the wait list was now max of 26 weeks so I can expect to be seen by May. Hope that helps


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

pollita said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm still waiting. My GP referred me November 14 I believe, and warned me the waiting time for first consult was 18 weeks. I spoke to the waiting list phone line a few weeks later and was told due to heavy demand the wait list was now max of 26 weeks so I can expect to be seen by May. Hope that helps


Thanks. Yeah it is really helpful to have a rough idea of how long it is going to take.


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi all.
I went to the doctors in Aug 2014. 
I took till march 2015 to  see the consultant at Singelton hospital  when we did see  The consultant she told us  myself and my wife both had to lose  five stone each which took us August 2015. seen  The consultant in  August and she told me I need to lap and dye testing operation I had that done in May 2015 I have a follow-up appointment in June had my first appointment with the Neath Port Talbot Hospital was in September 2016.
Hope this helps


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

evening all 

I've got first appointment at WFI on thursday morning without sounding like a numpty is there a waiting time there after for treatment to start??


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey Kim!

Our appointment was 3rd Jan, we filled in loads of forms, I had a scan, we had to give blood tests too. 

The dr said we would then go back for a treatment planning consultation with a nurse.

I was on day 5 of my cycle so I had missed the start of treatment by 2 days so one of the nurses let us have our treatment planning appointment later that day. 

I am waiting for Mother Nature to turn up then we start straight away!


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

Are you in neath port talbot?


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm Cardiff!


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

morning all , im in neath port talbot  

our appointment is thursday morning ...

we've had all the bloods and other half has had semen analysis just need the scan now 

what usually happens after all bloods and tests? 

sorry for random questions lol xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't think there is a one size fits all answer. Do they know the reason behind you not conceiving? Have you had an HSG etc?


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

yeah hun got fsh of 3.7 amh of 38.9 so all good results ive no fallopian tubes and other half low sperm count been told were going to be on short protocol but we have no idea what that means in terms for us xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

ah ok! Well I'm on Antagonist protocol so I reckon they will start you on your next period!  so fingers crossed its not too long!!!


----------



## kimijack (Jan 10, 2017)

hubby just rang neath and found out were be on short protocol  so fingers crossed wont be long til start x


----------



## Bug1402 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi Kim. 
I am really not sure what happens ivf wise as I am having iui. I think it's quite different so don't want to give you false information. Good luck for Thursday x


----------



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thought I may answer some questions.

We done short protocol for our ICSI, I believe the long protocol is longer by 2-3 weeks.

Our short protocol went like this:
Pill for 21 days
Baseline scans first/second day of period
Started injections asap
Regular baseline scans every 2-3days
Egg collection 12 days from 1st injection
Transfer 5 days later

Hope this helps xx


----------



## MrsSLG (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Kimijack

I saw you were at Neath Port Talbot WFI, how long was the wait list from referal to first appointment there?  I have just been referred and would like to get a sense of the wait time. 

Good luck with everything

Sian


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Did anyone feel really nervous about the first appointment after their referral? I got a referral back in January and have felt alright about it until now. I just rang up about the waiting list just to double check and confirm how long the waiting list would be for the Gwent. She told me it would be 26 weeks which would roughly make my first appointment August. That's fine but I'm suddenly feeling really nervous about it even though it's such a long time away. I just don't know what to expect and I'm really scared that after going through all the appointments that it isn't going to work and I'm never going to get my baby. 
Did anyone else feel like this before their first appointment?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I did, but I honestly shouldn't have. I was referred in October, was told I'd be seen by May 10th but actually got seen last week. I was called just a few days ahead of time to be booked in so it was a shock. 

First appointment was fine, just taking details and weight/height, blood tests etc. Hope you get seen soon!


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

pollita said:


> I did, but I honestly shouldn't have. I was referred in October, was told I'd be seen by May 10th but actually got seen last week. I was called just a few days ahead of time to be booked in so it was a shock.
> 
> First appointment was fine, just taking details and weight/height, blood tests etc. Hope you get seen soon!


Thank you for your reply. I don't know why I feel so nervous. Guess I'm just thinking ahead too much. Thank you. I hope it doesn't take too long but I've got a holiday to look forward too first before the appointment so that should take my mind off it abit.


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

I got home about 6:00am from my week away in Cyprus to find a letter through the post from the hospital asking me to ring them to set up an appointment. I couldn't believe it, I was expecting to get a letter in or just before August but I've got my appointment on the 18th July. It's my first appointment so I'm not expecting much from it but now I know I've got the appointment I'm feeling rather excited.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Great news!  What a nice surprise to come home to after your holiday.

Keep us updated! There's a WFI dedicated thread on here which is a bit more active, feel free to pop over and join us. There's a couple of ladies who might be cycling at the same time as you


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you.  It was the best thing to come home to. I loved it. I will definitely keep you updated. I'll go over there now and have a look


----------

